# Hauenstein - Uphillrace eiskalt!!



## Kelme (3. Januar 2004)

Die bikenatouristen riefen zusammen mit endorfin die Bikergemeinde nach Hauenstein (Achtung: Pfalz) zum ersten Uphillrace. Und was kommt dabei raus??

80 Starter in der Online-Liste und ca. 60 am Start. Es gab allerdings keinen Grund für die fehlenden Biker nicht an den Start zu gehen. Gegen die "leichten" Minustemperaturen (-3° C so den ganzen Tag) gibt es warmen Kleidung, was Warmes zu trinken und einen knackigen Berg. Die Strecke war fast schon zu gut präpariert. Gesäubert von Laub und Steinen tat der Frost ein übriges dazu,  dass der Gripp der Reifen wirklich top war. Habt ihr die Strecke vorher gefönt?? Nix' da Schnee und Spikereifen, sondern fettes Gummi und ein Druck von vielleicht 1 Bar auf den Pneus war angesagt. Ich habe noch nie so viele BikerInnen mit irrer Umdrehungszahl und Fußgängertempo auf einem Fleck aber doch fahrend gesehen.

Weil der Kelme früh da war, hatte er auch eine kleine Startnummer und durfte deshalb im ersten Durchgang als sechster auf die Strecke. Raus aus dem Startzelt, immer kleiner Gang und ab zu "Weichei"-Markierung. Da war's wirklich noch leicht. Durch die "Rote Zone" und erst dann begannen die letzten 50 Meter wo's wirklich zählte. Schwarze Zone. Kurbeln bis zum Anschlag. 5m Meter - 10 Meter - 15 Meter - 20 Meter - ... OK: imersten Durchgang war für michr bei 29,65 Meter Schluss. Einen Riesenrespekt vor den Jungs, die wirklich "On Top" (51,20 Meter oder so) gefahren sind. Manche haben das zweimal geschafft. Da sach' ich nur: "Nie wieder Weihnachtsessen und Sylvesterfete!"  Oder doch lieber Fete und Essen und dafür irgendwo mitten im Teilnehmerfeld.

Pausenüberbrückung zum zweiten Lauf mit einer Trialshow "on the Rocks". Was datt Jung zeigte, krieg' ich nicht mal im Trocknen hin. Für die Zuschauer sollte man im kommenden Jahr massiv Ratschen verteilen. Klatschen mit Handschuh klingt immer wie "Poff - poff -poff". Und dann noch: Richtige Krachermusik!!

Im zweiten Lauf haben die Cracks noch mal alles gegeben und es musste die gefahrene Zeit über die ersten Plätze entscheiden. Der Kelme hat auf bescheidenem Niveau auch noch fast drei Meter draufgelegt. Gibt's irgendwo eine Ergenisliste??

Nach der Siegerehrung fing meine große Mitleidsnummer mit den reinen Zuschauern an, die sich nicht so richtig bewegen durften. Es wurde einfach schweinekalt. Die Plätze um die Schwedenfeuer waren heiß begehrt. Ein Glühweinchen hilft mal eine Zeit lang.

Fazit: bikenatour weitermachen. endorfin guten Job gemacht, denn beide Sieger bei den Mädels und den Jungens fuhren auf endorfin Bikes. Falls der Sieger nicht wissen sollte, was er mit seinem Rahmen anfangen soll, weil er ja schon einen hat: Ich wüsste da was!! Schick einfach 'ne PM, wo ich ihn abholen soll  .


Kelme - ab ins heiße Wannenbad.


----------



## roland.matzig (3. Januar 2004)

als veranstalter ist man ja nie...oder immer...zufrieden, je nach dem ob man von der presse oder von freunden gefragt wird ;-))
der kelme hat ja fast schon alles in galante worte gepackt.
deshalb möchte ich mich auf diesem weg...und genau in dieser reihenfolge bei folgenden leuten bedanken.:
- einen megadank an alle bikenatouristen für das chaotische und trotzdem funktionierende helfen. eine solche veranstaltung kann nur durch heroischen idealisteneinsatz gelingen ;-))
- einen ganz besonders herzlichen dank an unseren hauptsponsor. sich spendabel zu zeigen ist das eine...etwas ganz anderes ist es jedoch ideen mitzuentwickeln und permanent zu fördern. deshalb danke an das ganze endorfinteam und ganz besonders an alexander marke.
- 63 mal dankeschön auch und vor allem an die wunderbaren teilnehmer, die sich weder von klirrender kälte noch von unbeschilderten anfahrten haben abhalten lassen die stollen in den boden zu pressen.

fazit: der erste uphill 2004 war ein guter auftakt. wir werden diese veranstaltung auf jeden fall wiederholen. ob wir uns dafür eine wärmere jahreszeit aussuchen wird in den nachbesprechungen sicherlich heftig diskutiert werden. 
eines ist jedoch jetzt schon klar. die fehler von diesem mal sind dann schon erfahrung vom letzten mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Endorfin (4. Januar 2004)




----------



## capitaine (4. Januar 2004)

hat da etwa jemand noch bis spät in die nacht gefeiert?

einen grund dafür gab es ja....

gruß an alle

c.


----------



## roland.matzig (4. Januar 2004)

wir haben auf unserer website unter http://www.bikenatour.de/25433/index.html
ein gästebuch eingerichtet.
dort könnt ihr eure meinung zum event hinterlassen.
wir bitten um rege nutzung, damit unser nächstes uphill-event "noch besser" wird.
danke


----------



## leeqwar (4. Januar 2004)

also ich fand auch, dass es definitiv ein gelungener auftakt war. schade, dass ihr nur nachdem ihr euch mit der strecke offensichtlich sehr viel mühe gegeben habt, ein paar sachen das ganze getrübt haben. ich fand die pause zwischen den läufen zu lang, bzw hätte dann wenigstens  ein gewärmtes zelt gute dienste geleistet. da ich vor körperlicher anstrengung weder gerne koffein noch alkohol trinke, war das getränke-angebot meiner meinung nach etwas dürftig. letzter kritikpunkt ist die mangelnde information über das regelement. warum wurde nur im ersten lauf die zeit gemessen, bzw beim sieger nur die weite eines laufes gewertet(?), eine art infostand mit aushang (im warmen zelt?) wäre beim nächsten mal ganz gut.
aber wie gesagt trotz alledem hat es super spass gemacht und ich denke, dass ihr die veranstaltung durchaus etablieren könnt.

was mich übrigens bei den fahrern verblüfft hat, ist die hohe anzahl der starter ohne helm. ich meine, jeder ist für seine gesundheit selbst verantwortlich, aber irgendwie fand ich´s schon komisch.


----------



## roland.matzig (4. Januar 2004)

mit diesen punkten triffst du voll ins schwarze. wir werden beim nächsten mal einiges besser machen müssen. ein aufwärmzelt war allerdings da (und mußte von uns auch bezahlt werden) allerdings waren die engagierten rotkreuzler zu faul es aufzubauen und haben meinen wunsch mit dem spruch quittiert:
wir brauchen kein zelt, wenn ihr es braucht könnt ihr es ja aufbauen...aber das personal hatten wir nicht frei. schade.
aber das nächste mal wird es besser werden ;-)) versprochen.


----------



## Jolly Rogers (4. Januar 2004)

> was mich übrigens bei den fahrern verblüfft hat, ist die hohe anzahl der starter ohne helm. ich meine, jeder ist für seine gesundheit selbst verantwortlich, aber irgendwie fand ich´s schon komisch.



sowas darf nicht vorkommen.


----------



## roland.matzig (4. Januar 2004)

die liste ist unter
http://www.bikenatour.de/14370.html
zu finden.
viel vergnügen beim lesen.


----------



## 51,30m (4. Januar 2004)

Hi Jungs,

an dieser Stelle erst einmal ein dickes Lob aus dem schönen Bergischen Land.

Was Ihr Jungs da auf die Beine gestellt habt ist wohl zweifels ohne einmalig. Ich hoffe nur, dass sich Nachahmer (Kritiker gibt es ja schon genug ) finden werden die ein solches od. ähnliches Uphillrace organisiert bekommen. Nicht das wir ein ganzes langes Jahr warten müssen, bis uns die Pfälzer wieder zum Tanz bitten. Ich bin jedenfalls stolz bei dem ersten Rennen dieser Art dabei gewesen zu sein.

So hier noch ein paar Bildchen vom Event.

Hey Mario, Du hast da wohl was missverstanden als ich zu Dir sagte: Einen Finger immer an der Bremse lassen.


----------



## roland.matzig (4. Januar 2004)

...da würde ein "gemeiner pfälzer" denken...da kannste nie raufkommen. verzweifelte kettenblattwechseldebatten hin oder her. da kommt einfach so ein sperber aus NRW und räumt das ding ab...und das gleich mehrfach. ein glück...dass auch diese remscheidfraktion gelegentlich `mal umfällt ;-))
danke marcel
es war klasse das "ihr" da gewesen seid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (4. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von 51,30m _
> *
> 
> Hey Mario, Du hast da wohl was missverstanden als ich zu Dir sagte: Einen Finger immer an der Bremse lassen. *



Hinterher ist man(n) immer schlauer!!!  

Hab aber irgendwie meine Bremse nicht gefunden (siehe Bild)


----------



## capitaine (5. Januar 2004)

nach dem genialen rennen freue ich mich schon 
auf ein neues. 

aufi, der berg ruft!



...dann schaff ich es bis nauf!

gruß an alle

c.


----------



## capitaine (5. Januar 2004)

nächstes mal wird alles anderst...


----------



## Mr. Endorfin (6. Januar 2004)




----------



## roland.matzig (6. Januar 2004)

würden mir persönlich schön aneinandergereihte worte "mehr sagen" als smilieketten


----------



## 51,30m (6. Januar 2004)

Na Mr. Endorfin das ist ja mal ganz großes Tennis was ich hier sehe. Mach so weiter und ich werde die Fleischfachverkäuferin aus Hauenstein, (siehe Foto) die auch für die schmackhaften Agressivmacher für`s Rennen zuständig war, auf Dich loslassen. Ich glaube zu erkennen, dass Sie sich bereits die Hände reibt um Dir Deinen Hinter zu versohlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Chili (6. Januar 2004)

Haben ein kleines Video zum Uphill-Race gebastelt. Zu sehen auf  www.steyrgeier.de unter NEWS oder DOWNLOADS/VIDEOS

Viel Spass beim gucken !

Grüße 

Thomas


----------



## 51,30m (6. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Red Chili _
> *Haben ein kleines Video zum Uphill-Race gebastelt. Zu sehen auf  www.steyrgeier.de unter NEWS oder DOWNLOADS/VIDEOS
> 
> Viel Spass beim gucken !
> ...



DANKE an Red Chili und allen die an diesem geilen Video gearbeitet haben. Das ist nicht nur Tennis das ist Wimbledon.

Schade das mein 2. Lauf nicht dabei ist


----------



## Kelme (7. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von 51,30m _
> *Na Mr. Endorfin das ist ja mal ganz großes Tennis was ich hier sehe. Mach so weiter und ich werde die Fleischfachverkäuferin aus Hauenstein, (siehe Foto) die auch für die schmackhaften Agressivmacher für`s Rennen zuständig war, auf Dich loslassen. Ich glaube zu erkennen, dass Sie sich bereits die Hände reibt um Dir Deinen Hinter zu versohlen.  *




Beim dem Bild fällt mir doch wieder der "Pälzer Lewwerworscht Witz" ein. Da den aber jeder kennt, wird er hier nicht erzählt.


Kelme - hat keine Berufsschule heute


----------



## hellrazor (7. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Red Chili _
> *Haben ein kleines Video zum Uphill-Race gebastelt. Zu sehen auf  www.steyrgeier.de unter NEWS oder DOWNLOADS/VIDEOS
> 
> Viel Spass beim gucken !
> ...



Was für ein Event. Das Video zeigt dies sehr gut. Die Jungs mit dem Tandem  sind meine Favorites.

Mirko


----------



## 51,30m (7. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Red Chili _
> *Haben ein kleines Video zum Uphill-Race gebastelt. Zu sehen auf  www.steyrgeier.de unter NEWS oder DOWNLOADS/VIDEOS
> 
> Viel Spass beim gucken !
> ...



Hey Roland,

das nenne ich Einsatz.
Was sehe ich da im Video?
Du nimmst Dir sogar bei der Eröffnungsfahrt noch die Zeit kurz auszuscheren um einem ungeduldigen Fan sein Autogramm zukommen zu lassen? RESPEKT  Wie tollkühn und mit welcher Selbstverständlichkeit Du zurück auf die Strecke kommst um anschliessend Dein Ding fertig zu fahren. Helm ab alda


----------



## Mr. Endorfin (7. Januar 2004)

Sorry aber beim Anblick eines Endorfin VP-4 mit Raketenantrieb fehlten mir einfach die Worte.

Auf eine solch geistreiche Erfindung hätte ich selbst kommen müssen. Aber nun ist der Erfindertrieb geweckt und an einer getunten VP-4 Variante für schwache Beine wird gearbeitet.

Das 1. Uphillrennen hat einigen gezeigt das die Pfälzer immer für eine Überraschung gut sind. Vielleicht hat der Kelme irgendwo im Bermudadreick Lambrecht- Elmstein- Kalmit eine ähnlich anspruchsvolle Location und lädt uns mal auf eine Pre-event ein.
An dieser Stelle Grüße an die Gäsböckler 

Schön daß nun auch schon einige Zuschauer ein Bike haben wollen mit dem die 51,30 zu bezwingen sind. 

Wir Pfälzer sollten jetzt schon üben, daß uns nicht wieder die Saarländer beim nächsten Uphill den Pokal streitig machen. Und beihnahe wäre ja der 1.Preis an einen Flachlandtiroler aus Remscheid gegangen. Dort scheint das Land so topfeben zu sein, daß der gute Marcel nicht mal ne Schaltung am Rad benötigt. 
Sein neuer Singlespeeder mit der ausgeschäumten Rohloffnabe ist schon mal in Arbeit und wir haben den 9. Gang fürs nächste Uphill schon programmiert.   Danke für deinen tollen Entwicklungsvorschläge.

An dieser Stelle hör ich auf zu schreiben weil mir alle 10 minuten die Kiste abstürzt.

Fortsetzung folgt.....

Gruß M. E.

www.endorfinbikes.de


----------



## 51,30m (8. Januar 2004)

Und beihnahe wäre ja der 1.Preis an einen Flachlandtiroler aus Remscheid gegangen.  
Sein neuer Singlespeeder mit der ausgeschäumten Rohloffnabe ist schon mal in Arbeit und wir haben den 9. Gang fürs nächste Uphill schon programmiert.   Danke für deinen tollen Entwicklungsvorschläge.

Flachlandtiroler? Remscheid liegt mitten im schönen Bergischen Land.
OK, ich muss gestehen, ein wenig Neid kommt auf schaut man sich in Eurem Bikerevier so um.
ABER: bei uns geht auch einiges und somit kommt auch hier jeder auf seine Kosten. VERSPROCHEN

Dort scheint das Land so topfeben zu sein, daß der gute Marcel nicht mal ne Schaltung am Rad benötigt.

EIN MANN EIN GANG!!! Und Solange keiner der 27 Gang-Suspension-Fraktion es schafft auf unseren Trails vor mir zu fahren, solange hole ich auch das Votec nicht mehr aus dem Keller 

Japp, auch ich könnte mir sehr gut vorstellen ein Endorfin als Singlespeeder aufzubauen


----------



## Mr. Endorfin (9. Januar 2004)

Schaut mal Marcel´s Mini hat Junge bekommen 


Gruß M. E.


----------



## 51,30m (23. Januar 2004)

capitaine schrieb:
			
		

> nächstes mal wird alles anderst...





			
				Mr. Endorfin schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry aber beim Anblick eines Endorfin VP-4 mit Raketenantrieb fehlten mir einfach die Worte.
> 
> Auf eine solch geistreiche Erfindung hätte ich selbst kommen müssen. Aber nun ist der Erfindertrieb geweckt und an einer getunten VP-4 Variante für schwache Beine wird gearbeitet....





BRANDAKTUELL!!!

Unter strengster Geheimhaltung sind bei Endorfin nun die ersten erfolgreichen Testversuche gelaufen.

Trotz der hohen Sicherheitsvorkehrungen ist es mir gelungen, ein heimlich aufgenommenes Video aus dem Hochsicherheitstrakt zu schmuggeln.  

Wie Ihr auf dem Clip unschwer erkennen könnt, werden keine Kosten und Mühen gescheut um auch beim nächsten Uphillrace wieder ganz oben auf dem Treppchen zu stehen.

Falls Ihr den Clip haben wollt schickt mir eine pm an folgende E-Mail Adresse: [email protected] und schon ist eine Mail an Euch unterwegs


----------

